

Ask HN: How to sell mobile source code - blago

About a year ago I wrote and released a fun personal project: a real estate app for iPhone. Besides the technical and UX excellence it is consistently getting low rating and retention numbers. The reason for this is that I can not legally get my hands on enough data to make it useful and engaging.<p>Knowing that I can't attract enough users made me scrape all plans for great enhancements and cool features. While the server and the app practically run themselves and require no maintenance, I don't have any incentive or desire to keep it either. I imagine some of the agencies in the industry may be interested in releasing their own apps and they can probably benefit from my code.<p>What is the best place to search for potential buyers? Industry groups, app marketplaces, social media, etc?
======
lefstathiou
where can i go to check out the app?

~~~
blago
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/open-house/id373474126?mt=8>

